# My 10 point is finally finished



## Firedog43 (May 17, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## pullthestring (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Firedog


Firedog43 said:


> Nice buck


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice buck, wish i could pull my bow back and let it go on a buck like that


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks nice .
Just be careful if theres a lot of sun coming threw that window . ( during the day of course ).
May have effects on the cape .


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks Great!!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Buck :cheers:


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice deer! How long did it take to get it back?


----------



## pullthestring (Dec 17, 2010)

daltongang said:


> Nice deer! How long did it take to get it back?


From the time we got it back from the tannery and had the form ready it was done in 3 days


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats on buck,Mount turned out great!


----------



## jayc1471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome buck - congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

nice buck and mount.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great buck


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

pullthestring said:


> Enjoy


From one MD hunter to another, that is a GREAT buck. Equally impressive mount.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

What a Beauty !! that came out great


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice buck great looking mount .Congrats


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

very nice buck


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## cedar post (May 3, 2011)

Very nice-- looks nice and tall!!


----------

